# TT RS, A7 wheels, coilovers, carbon fibre parts and Ceramic brakes.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice car IMHO.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

too low.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> too low.


Or wheels too big (or both).


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> Or wheels too big (or both).


Wheels are 9x20" offset 37, reworked to offset 43.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

reminds me of this:










good show car though.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, the Audi is not my cup of tea..but the truck is badass!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Those wheels wouldn't last a week out here! Too low for my taste too, but looks cool.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I will say that bigstu's car looks stunning on 20s but it's not quite that low either.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I will say that bigstu's car looks stunning on 20s but it's not quite that low either.


Totally agree, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I like it. :beer:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I like those wheels, anyone have a link to what they are? A7 wheels didn't turn up those.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I think it looks great!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LynxFX said:


> I like those wheels, anyone have a link to what they are? A7 wheels didn't turn up those.


Exklusivschmiederad
Audi A7 (Coupé)
9 J x 20, ET37 
BiColor, hochglanzpoliert (Oberflächencode 8Z8)

Exklusivschmiederad
Audi S8 quattro (D4)
9 J x 20, ET37 
Bi-Color, hochglanzpoliert


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Not digging those wheels on this car.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Those wheels look great, but are too big. I can't imagine how bone crushing the ride must be. My back hurts just looking at them.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Wheels are the same size as the European OEM 9x20" wheels option on the TT RS.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

R5T said:


> Exklusivschmiederad
> Audi A7 (Coupé)
> 9 J x 20, ET37
> BiColor, hochglanzpoliert (Oberflächencode 8Z8)
> ...


Prices?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Gateway1 said:


> Prices?


You have to go to a Audi dealership for that.
In Germany they are a 1.900,- Euro upgrade over the standard 8.5x18" wheels on a A7.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Wheels are the same size as the European OEM 9x20" wheels option on the TT RS.


But wrong offset...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> But wrong offset...


Yep, 15 less compare to the OEM 52.
That's why he reworked the offset to 43.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you have anymore pics?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> Yep, 15 less compare to the OEM 52.
> That's why he reworked the offset to 43.


I'd almost guarantee that he rolled the fenders or is running narrower tires as well - I find it hard to beleive that there wouldn't be serious rubbing with that much drop and an additional 9 mm (52 minus 43) of offset if he is running 255 width tires.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Exklusivschmiederad
> Audi A7 (Coupé)
> 9 J x 20, ET37
> BiColor, hochglanzpoliert (Oberflächencode 8Z8)
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> I'd almost guarantee that he rolled the fenders or is running narrower tires as well - I find it hard to beleive that there wouldn't be serious rubbing with that much drop and an additional 9 mm (52 minus 43) of offset if he is running 255 width tires.


He running 235/30R20" Hankook tires and no rubbing, only with extreme driving he rub lightly the plastic inliner ? of the front fender.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

tilmonr said:


> Do you have anymore pics?


Yep: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151271304473638.516079.308423203637&type=1


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> He running 235/30R20" Hankook tires and no rubbing, only with extreme driving he rub lightly the plastic inliner ? of the front fender.


The driving will sure be a lot less extreme after giving up 20 mm of tire width for looks alone


----------



## eXhilarat3d (Aug 7, 2010)

That sure is one shiny car! What color is that btw?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

eXhilarat3d said:


> That sure is one shiny car! What color is that btw?


Daytona Grey.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

bad ass :thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice color, but overall not my style.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

love the brakes. looks like ceramics up front only?


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

yes, it's an old thread, but what coilovers does he have? I've just bought myself a tt rs and want to know what type of coilovers that goes this low. I think this height is perfect.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

famguy said:


> yes, it's an old thread, but what coilovers does he have? I've just bought myself a tt rs and want to know what type of coilovers that goes this low. I think this height is perfect.


My MSS Sport Springs go this low. I've heard of people bottoming out that low, but I haven't had any issues.


----------

